
Subversion moving to the Apache Software Foundation - MaysonL
http://blog.red-bean.com/sussman/?p=272
======
icefox
Reading so many Project X moves to Git blogs in the past year I read
"Subversion moving" and mentally though Git and then pondered why Subversion
would not use Subversion :)

Anyway congrats on this mature piece of software having somewhere to go live
for all of the users who still use it.

"Even though I’ve become a Mercurial user myself, I can assure you that these
other products aren’t going away anytime soon!"

Correct me if I am wrong but the author of the blog was a main Subversion dev
right?

~~~
jonknee
"I’ve long stopped working on Subversion code, but I wanted to make sure the
project was parked in a good place before I could really walk away guilt-
free."

------
mey
Slowly ASF is eating or creating my entire development environment. If they
consumed Eclipse and OpenJDK it'd be pretty much 100%.

Edit: Which is not a bad thing. Just observation.

~~~
davidw
The ASF has a Java implementation: Harmony. I think Android uses some of it.

------
tomstuart
Serious question: do people still use Subversion? Everyone I know has moved to
some kind of DVCS, with Git being the clear frontrunner. Are there large, dark
pockets of Subversion users still out there?

~~~
ComputerGuru
I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, but I'll assume it's an
innocent question: Yes, there are _huge_ numbers of people still using SVN.

SVN is a mature, easy, and simple solution. Git is wonderful, but _all_ the
improvements it brings aren't enough to actually convince IT departments to
upgrade years of SVN over to Git (or to bother installing the Git-SVN bridge).

SVN gets the job done. With teams of under 10 developers on each project, SVN
just works. There isn't a real bleeding need for Git's featureset, and
especially if you've never used them, you probably don't know what you're
missing out on. But the truth is, the answer to that is not much.

I know and have personally upgraded companies from SourceSafe to SVN.....
after DVCS caught on. Sometimes the simpler solution is the safer bet, drastic
change isn't always the answer and is never good for productivity, especially
against a deadline as most companies and dev teams seem to be doing these
days.

For myself, as a one-man dev team on projects with multiple simultaneous
branches and 100k+ LOC and dozens of modules cross-linked and cross-
developed......... SVN _still_ gets the job done :)

~~~
icefox
Git is a blub. Compared to nothing svn is awesome! It is more then just the
distributed nature. There are so many features that Git brings over older
revision control systems that if I was forced to use an old one (and not
allowed to use git-svn or something) I would change jobs. I can simply be
_way_ more productive with Git.

~~~
e40
I agree. And for me, the awesomeness didn't really sink in from reading the
documentation. I had to actually use it to be won over. Whereas, if you've
used CVS, SVN is a breath of fresh air, but it just doesn't blow you away.

~~~
ams6110
This is provocative comment. I use svn every day. It seems to meet all my
needs. I find it logical, fast enough, tags, branches, and merging make sense,
etc. When I started hearing about git, I looked at the docs and a couple of
tutorials, and my conclusion was that it was esoteric. Nothing stood out as
"wow that would be really cool" or "wow that's something I have wished I could
do but svn doesn't let me". If it's "fast" that's nice, but not enough of a
reason for me to switch; I don't feel like my productivity is really hampered
very much waiting for svn operations. So, I never actually tried using git.

But, your remarks have intrigued me, so I might give it a try on a couple of
personal projects I want to get done.

~~~
carey
The awesomeness starts from git init; git add . (or in my case, hg init; hg
add). Even if you don't use anything else, this is a big improvement over
Subversion.

------
petercooper
In other news, COBOL is excited to announce its imminent move to the Apache
Software Foundation.

